
New logo for Firefox - Sammi
https://www.underconsideration.com/brandnew/archives/new_logo_for_firefox.php
======
Sammi
Also more info here: [http://design.firefox.com/photon/visuals/product-
identity-as...](http://design.firefox.com/photon/visuals/product-identity-
assets.html)

